# flusher head question



## gam026 (Aug 14, 2011)

Can you use an angle head on the end of a pole like you would a flusher or do you need to use a box with the flusher.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

gam026 said:


> Can you use an angle head on the end of a pole like you would a flusher or do you need to use a box with the flusher.


Yes, you just need a way to apply the mud, here's one way


----------



## getplastered (Jan 3, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> Yes, you just need a way to apply the mud, here's one way
> 
> coating drywall angles - YouTube


Hey 2buck, just curious if your just gonna keep changing your avatar until it's the team that wins the cup!? Guess no matter what, your team wins!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

getplastered said:


> Hey 2buck, just curious if your just gonna keep changing your avatar until it's the team that wins the cup!? Guess no matter what, your team wins!


Yeap

I got a 50 - 50 chance to pick the winner for the last round.

But I do have some honour though, will never cheer for the New Jersey Devils, or Islanders if they were in it. And thank god the biggest cry baby team in the NHL is out. Mud sharks Canucks

So go St louis blues........... I mean philly:whistling2:


----------



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

So there is a chance that you cheet for the habs ???!!!!!!!!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

machinemud said:


> So there is a chance that you cheet for the habs ???!!!!!!!!


I would never cheer for the Habs, their the worlds most hated hockey team:yes:


----------



## MTLtaper (Nov 19, 2011)

it can be done like that!


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Check out the link in my signature, I am using a 3.5" Northstar head.


----------



## gam026 (Aug 14, 2011)

Does an angle head on a tube work good???


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

gam026 said:


> Does an angle head on a tube work good???


Yup, works alright. You might have to do a few passes back and forth to get the appropriate amount of mud on. Personally, if you have a tube, I would just get a corner attachment and put the mud in the corner first and then pass the flusher


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

I have a buddy who coats all his angles with a tube and 3.5" angle head and loves it. I gave it a try today on a couple angles with a stubby can-am tube and a 3.5" columbia and I think if the head wasn't so tight on the tube I could have done them in one or two passes.


----------

